# price check on a 5904ead centers an



## toag (Jun 12, 2013)

*price check on a 5904*

Hey guys,

I am considering selling my 5904 as i have another toolroom lathe that i am picking up at the end of the month.  What is the going rate you think for a 5904 in mid ohio?  Has 3 jaw, 4 jaw, collets, spindle taper,nose protector and closer, tool rack, steady (no follower.... darn it), lathe dog, micrometer stop, a beat up 4 position stop, and a few dead centers and drill chucks, and a 4 way tool post (possibly a 3 mt to 2 mt collet too).  the paint is... real bad, but i am not a painter).  I was assuming 1500, i'll post some pics of her.


----------

